

Show HN: Frame – A user system API for Node.js - jedireza
https://github.com/jedireza/frame

======
jedireza
Hey HN. Developer here.

This is the second iteration of creating a user system boilerplate/kit. The
first was Drywall which you can find on my GitHub page. I'd love to know what
you like and what sucks.

